# Trout on the Guad



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Had a great day Tuesday despite the conditions.

http://texasflyfishingadventures.blogspot.com/2012/11/after-rain-bows.html


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Gotta luv it. Saw the slideshow. Nice.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

WOW some truly beautiful pictures & some great fishing


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice the pics were amazing.
I've been wanting to make a camping/fishing/kayaking trip out there hopefully i can do that soon.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Sweet! TxFlyFishers has an outing on the calendar for Jan 19 up there. Looking forward to visiting the Guad!


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

I saw your report & decided it was time to go. Your were right about tough conditions, lots of stuff floating on top & lots of algea on the rocks make for tough wading. Caught a couple & lost a couple of hook ups, nothing big just 15-16"ers.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Lunkerman said:


> I saw your report & decided it was time to go. Your were right about tough conditions, lots of stuff floating on top & lots of algea on the rocks make for tough wading. Caught a couple & lost a couple of hook ups, nothing big just 15-16"ers.


I went out at noon yesterday and waded a section. Didn't catch anything, fought more with the lack of flow and cypress needles. I did have fish moving around me and another fisherman down from me caught two trout in four hours. 
We need rain and colder weather.


----------

